# How far are you willing to Go.



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

So prep'n for my fall over seeding and leveling project, ran into this and decided to go all in.....at first only the about 6 inches was poking out above the lawn giving me issues during mowing, man what a surprised when the digging started   
[


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You will appreciate this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Landscape rock!!


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

bernstem said:


> You will appreciate this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15


Haha good one.....


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

pennstater2005 said:


> Landscape rock!!


Im forever thinking twice on doing any more so call digging in the lawn. 🤔🤔


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I did the same thing. Saw a little point of a rock coming out. Grabbed a shovel. Then this....





Dragging it out with the Accord didn't go so well. Borrowing the neighbor kids did :lol:


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Did you consider breaking it up? I was digging footings for a deck an kept running into large rocks, not that big , but big enough to be a huge PITA when at the bottom of a 3 ft hole. After 30 min of frustrating prying and digging I just hit it as hard as I could with the point end of my digging bar and low and behold It broke in two pretty easily. After that I was smashing every rock I found.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

@pennstater2005 Whahahaha......My wife came up with similar idea to use the SUV, I was to chicken to ride across my young lawn ☹☹. Good stuff man. KeepLawning!


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

gm560 said:


> Did you consider breaking it up? I was digging footings for a deck an kept running into large rocks, not that big , but big enough to be a huge PITA when at the bottom of a 3 ft hole. After 30 min of frustrating prying and digging I just hit it as hard as I could with the point end of my digging bar and low and behold It broke in two pretty easily. After that I was smashing every rock I found.


Yes I did however first had to prove to the old lady that my ingenious idea had to work dammit!!  Even came up with BS story about that's how the Pyramids was actually built and convinced her to help me out 😂


----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

Haha. When I started my renovation, I never would've guessed I'd be digging up 50lb plus boulders, 1-3" deep. Nice work though.

When I'd run across one, I'd peek my head into the house and bet my wife she couldn't dig it up. Without fail, she'd come out and dig them up.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Similar problem but with tree roots and trunks.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

NewHomeOwner said:


> Haha. When I started my renovation, I never would've guessed I'd be digging up 50lb plus boulders, 1-3" deep. Nice work though.
> 
> When I'd run across one, I'd peek my head into the house and bet my wife she couldn't dig it up. Without fail, she'd come out and dig them up.


@NewHomeOwner Always get the Ole Lady's approval


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

thebmrust said:


> Similar problem but with tree roots and trunks.


@thebmrust whats your plan of attack?


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I'll be digging out the dead roots in the pasture and for the two trees (one dead and one alive) in the yard we will be terracing the area and putting 3"-12" of topsoil over those roots then grass.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'll join the fun


----------

